

Ask HN: What are you bringing to YCNYC? - ktrgardiner

As I have never been to an event like this before, and the time is almost upon us, I was hoping to get some advice from more experienced individuals. So, more knowledgable people than I, what are you bringing with you to YCNYC?
======
aspir
For networking events such as this, I've had the most productive experiences
with one of two "plans":

1) Target one individual or small group beforehand and interact with them.
This could be a YC partner, a YC founder, or a future cofounder. Don't follow
them around like a dog, but make an effort to schedule a follow up meeting or
phone call with this individual, get on their radar, and strike up a
meaningful conversation.

2) Don't have a "plan" -- just go to meet cool people. You never know what
will happen. Have a 1-2 sentence blurb prepared about who you are, and what
you do (or what you're building), and don't be shy. Everyone's as awkward as
you are at these things :)

I've gotten jobs from both, and richer networks from #2.

------
four
Best to have your hands free: business cards _, sketchbook, phone, a couple
pens_ _.

_ With just the right info. __One to lend.

